# Searching for a Star....



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Haynet said:


> Hi all, I've had a lifelong interest in horses, at one point I had two of my own. To be honest, I'm on this site to look for the same two equines - just wondering how they are. Maybe YOU can help....?


maybe someone could give you advice as to where to look or who to ask if you gave a little bit of background on the story? thakns!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

some details might help


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome!

details would help - your general location, where sold, horses names and stats, etc.


----------

